# IR Remote Extender or Universal RF Remote?



## kenreau (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm looking for input on a best all around universal remote control solution (if possible?)

I have all my rc's mastered but my wife is going nuts and wants a universal remote. I did buy a Harmony 880 at Christmas but have yet to invest the time to get it programed.

My main reason for pausing (in addition to procrastination) is reading of my 622 being capable of UHF/RF controlled in lieu of IR. Also, we added a Sony PS3 (bluetooth controlled only?) for games/dvd/bd. In addition, now the family has the Dish rc DVR control buttons memorized by feel. I'm wondering how similar the 880 buttons would be for using on the high frequency functions.

Another twist is I have a combo HT setup intertwined with a dedicated 2-channel set up.

My components to control;

*Panasonic plasma tv monitor (IR)
*Integra DTC 9.8 HT Preamp Processor (IR)
*Dish 622 DVR (HDMI to Integra) (TV1 IR or UHF RF?)
*Sony PS3 (feeds DVD/BD by HDMI to Integra) (Bluetooth only?)
*Slimdevices Transporter (feeds only adjacent Modwright preamp) 2 channel only
*Modwright preamp (uses a Samsung IR codes) 2 channel typical, but used for HT Front L & R channels.

Yikes 6 remotes.

A related problem is some of the components are behind/blocked by a cabinet door or speaker and the IR doesn't always reach the component without some contortions.

I was considering implementing a IR extender/hub until I just discovered this system by Next Generation that reads "converted your existing IR remote control to a state of the art Digital Radio Frequency remote control!" It adds RF to your existing remote by simply installing the battery transmitter. For $50 it appears to be a problem solver if it really works. See http://www.fredsoundofmusic.com/Next_Remote.html

The other option I was considering was exchanging my Harmony 880 for the 890 version to solve some problems.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Kenreau


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

I have one of those Next Gen systems. While it does work I have always thought the battery life was extremely short and this was on a clicker rarely used (I had a mirrored outlet on an old Time Warner box, and a 2nd remote for the bed room. All you have to do is swap the battery, but based on my experience I would say you'll be doing it more than once a week on a heavily used ramote (A PIA if you ask me). If I was in your shoes I would go with the Harmony 890 your looking at. I just think you'll be happier.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Keep in mind that the Harmony 890's RF is not compatible with the ViP622's UHF. The Harmony 890 is designed to work with it's base station which then sends out IR to the devices themselves.

Something else to think about as far as the PS3. You can now buy a 3rd party IR to bluetooth converter for the PS3, here is an Engadget link to it, http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/28/ir2bt-infrared-to-bluetooth-converter-now-on-sale-ps3-owners-re/


----------

